# BUG REPORT: Save button in adding local channels is inactive



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

When scanning for DTV channels, after scan is completed, the save button is inactive unless a channel is removed! 

MODEL: PVR-921 (JVC)
BOOT VERSION: 120B
FLASH VERSION: F051
SW VERSION: L142HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You don't need to press the SAVE button after a DTV channel scan - the channels are automatically saved. That's probably why the button is grayed out.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

can DTV ch be put in w/o useing ch scan.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes it can. Select the "Add DTV" button on the screen and then enter the channel number you want to add. Don't save it unless you have a fairly strong signal though or the dreaded OTA Bug may rear is ugly head when you try to watch that channel.


----------

